# LACLEDE Track or Racing Bike??   Can you identify this one?



## Backpedaler (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked this up the other day. Can't find anything about it. It's super light aluminum frame number on BB=134. Back wheel = wood hoop and fixed gear, no brake, odd axle mount. Front wheel clad, probably newer. Badge says: Laclede 945, St. Louis MO. Fork has a thin coat of chrome? plating on it. Any thoughts, facts or opinions? any value?

thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like something out of the 90's. Sure is cool, great score!!


----------



## bud poe (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah that thing is killer!  Sorry no help on value but I agree with RS that it looks pre 1900...There is a Remington on ebay right now with similar rear dropouts....
PM me if you are interested in selling, awesome score!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 21, 2011)

Do ya have a close up of the headbadge?


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 22, 2011)

*Laclede*

The best i can do for now. the holes line up.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pic. So do the holes for the headbadge line up?


----------



## walter branche (Dec 22, 2011)

*bike*

not a racing bike or track bike -the wheelmen site has a listing of bikes ,, they show yours as 1896   --wpb


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 22, 2011)

walter branche said:


> not a racing bike or track bike -the wheelmen site has a listing of bikes ,, they show yours as 1896   --wpb




right, but that is the company date. there's no mention of bikes themselves. being as this is a bigger dia, frame, aluminum and a fixie w/ no brakes, it seems to me it's more than just a everyday rider. does anyone have more "proof" or knowledge of pre 1900 bikes to share?


i don't know . . .


----------



## kccomet (Dec 22, 2011)

ive owned a couple of lacledes one truss frame and one like yours. both of my bikes had regular drop outs and really large chain rings like a racycle. i still have the truss frame ill post some pics later. i would buy a head badge if any one has one for sale


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 22, 2011)

So aluminum? I did not know they had aluminum bikes during that era. Have you tried a magnet on it? Just asking because the seat tub is a large diameter but it looks like thin wall tubing. I would think anything aluminum would be thick wall.


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 22, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So aluminum? I did not know they had aluminum bikes during that era. Have you tried a magnet on it? Just asking because the seat tub is a large diameter but it looks like thin wall tubing. I would think anything aluminum would be thick wall.





you are correct. it is steel. it's very light compared to other old bikes though . . .

?


----------



## walter branche (Dec 23, 2011)

*aluminum bicycle*

Lu-Mi-Num -c.1893-1898 -mans ,ladies and racer version ,. built by the St Louis Gutter Co..wpb


----------



## elginkid (Dec 24, 2011)

There's a good reason for it being a fixed gear.  You bike is simply too old.  To my knowledge, pretty much every bicycle was a fixed gear until the coaster brake hit the market in '97 or '98.  (I have read one reference to a freewheel or coasting hub on a highwheeler) Since that introduction, fixed gears have never been a major faction of mainstream bicycling.  In an era of rather ineffective spoon brakes, or in your case, no brakes at all, a fixed gear hub provided a way to stop the bike before mechanized means were reliable or standard.

Wes


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks!  :eek:


----------

